# Man Opened Fire in Waycross, GA Walmart Early This Morning Before Committing Suicide



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/m...early-this-morning-before-committing-suicide/


----------



## gts350 (Nov 10, 2019)

Unfortunately his list of plans weren't written this way
1. Commit suicide
2. Shot people


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

gts350 said:


> Unfortunately his list of plans weren't written this way
> 1. Commit suicide
> 2. Shot people


+1


----------

